# Any interest in weds sport wheels?



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm following them on Facebook and they recently made wheels for the focus st. I asked they about cruze/sonic platform and they said nobody has inquired about it. Would you guys buy these wheels?

WedsSport « Weds Wheels North America


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wedssports are awesome yet SUPER EXPENSIVE. ultra light weight


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll say...only around 12 pounds from the ones I've seen?......and $500 a rim. lol


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It makes fuel economy and performance sense not economical sense pending price. But I remembered them being around 419 a wheel online last time I check in 2007


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

IMO $2k for a set of wheels isn't bad for a really good looking wheel that is lightweight and a direct bolt on. It's rare with these cars to find all of that under $3k. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

before tires $2300 with tax or shipping or both is 13% of the cars initial new cost (assuming avg cruze around 17500-18000)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> before tires $2300 with tax or shipping or both is 13% of the cars initial new cost (assuming avg cruze around 17500-18000)


HA, I was offered a partial sponsorship from Avant Garde, and even at 50% off a full set of wheels alone was $3,800. $2,300 for a full set of wheels is cheap.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

The SA-50M's would be sweet in black/red. Already have wheels though.


----------

